# Piranha eggs??



## Biohazard (Apr 5, 2003)

Has anyone here ever had luck where they got there piranhas to breed??... i was wondering wat red belly Piranha eggs look like? cuz i think i may have sum... maybe?? if you have any idea wat they look like please lemme know!







i really hope i have sum lol


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Scroll down.....there is photo of eggs.

Piranha Eggs


----------

